# Lab/Golden Girl - Toronto Craigslist



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

C's Mom

It certainly wouldn't hurt to email GR in 
Ontario for her
and also try this Lab Rescue.
http://www.lab-rescue.ca/index.html
[email protected]


----------

